# Wer frisst meine Fische ?



## Michael H (10. Juni 2015)

Hallo
hab ich heute etwa 5 Meter neben dem Teich gefunden.
Hab noch 2 die ich vermisse..


----------



## jolantha (10. Juni 2015)

Katzen aus der Nachbarschaft ????


----------



## Michael H (10. Juni 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Katzen aus der Nachbarschaft ????


Hallo

Oder wenns Dumm läuft sogar meine Eigene .
Zurzeit hab ich im Durchschnitt 3 Vögel vor der Haustür liegen ....


----------



## jolantha (10. Juni 2015)

Tja, dann ist das wirklich dumm gelaufen 
Mein Kater mochte auch immer nur halbe Fische, aber der nahm nur die hintere Hälfte, Feinschmecker -- das Filet


----------



## Wetterleuchten (11. Juni 2015)

Solange deine Katze dir nicht das jagen beibringen will und dir die Beute aufs Sofa legt ... 
Meine und die Nachbarkatzen haben so ziemlich alle bunten Fische ausgerottet, waren aber auch nur ein paar. Jetzt schwimmen da nur noch Rotfedern und die sind zu schnell und wohl auch für Katzen zu schwer zu orten. Der Teich interessiert sie inzwischen nur noch als Tränke.


----------



## Tinky (11. Juni 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Zurzeit hab ich im Durchschnitt 3 Vögel vor der Haustür liegen ....



Wenn man das mal hochrechnet....

Man kann es den Katzen ja leider nicht "verbieten"....aber auf der einen Seite hängt man Nistkästen auf...versucht Lebensraum im "Biotop Teich" zu schaffen und dann hat man so einen "Killer"... verzwickt!

LG


----------



## Mike_J (11. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

bei mir sind es Krähen, haben sogar eine direkt dabei beobachten können

Gruß
Mike


----------



## geoigl (11. Juni 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Oder wenns Dumm läuft sogar meine Eigene .
> Zurzeit hab ich im Durchschnitt 3 Vögel vor der Haustür liegen ....



Hi,
wenn deine Katze deine Fische fängt, ist´s ja sozusagen dein Problem!

Aber das mit denn Singvögeln ist nicht mehr nur dein Problem, da könnte man schon mal überlegen die Katze ein paar Tage im Haus zu lassen!
Sehr interessant das man um 3 Goldfische jammert, und die duzenden Vögel nur nebenbei erwähnt!!! 

gruß


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Zurzeit hab ich im Durchschnitt 3 Vögel vor der Haustür liegen ....


Täglich? Das ist aber weit über der Toleranzgrenze. (Bevor einer meckert, ich habe selber diverse Mäusejäger..) Vielleicht solltest Du mal überlegen, ob Du nicht wenigstens jetzt, wo die Altvögel beim Füttern sind und die Jungvögel rumhopsen, ein kleines Glöckchen z.B. am Flohhalsband befestigst. Ich bin zwar kein Freund solcher Maßnahmen, aber manchmal geht es nicht anders. Katz gewöhnt sich da übrigens dran.


----------



## Michael H (11. Juni 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Täglich? Das ist aber weit über der Toleranzgrenze. (Bevor einer meckert, ich habe selber diverse Mäusejäger..) Vielleicht solltest Du mal überlegen, ob Du nicht wenigstens jetzt, wo die Altvögel beim Füttern sind und die Jungvögel rumhopsen, ein kleines Glöckchen z.B. am Flohhalsband befestigst. Ich bin zwar kein Freund solcher Maßnahmen, aber manchmal geht es nicht anders. Katz gewöhnt sich da übrigens dran.


Hallo

Ist ja alles schön und gut aber Glöckchen oder ein ( Floh ) Halsband kommt mir nicht mehr an die Katze . Vor 10 Jahren hatten unsere damalige Katze ein Flohhalsband , nach 3 tagen etwa hing sie im Baum und hat sich sozusagen selbst Aufgehängt .
Soviel dazu ......

Und Sorry das ich meiner Katze nicht die Krallen und die Zähne ziehen lasse .


----------



## Wetterleuchten (11. Juni 2015)

Ich habe auch einen Horror davor, dass eine unserer Katzen sich mit einem Halsband strangulieren könnte, so wie die über Zäune und durch Hecken klettern.
Allerdings habe ich auch keine Lust auf tote und halbtote Vogelküken. Zur Brutzeit stelle ich die Katzenklappe vor Einbruch der Dämmerung so ein, dass Katz zwar rein, aber nicht mehr raus kann. Morgens wird erst ab acht, neun Uhr wieder auf Ausgang gestellt. Ok, da muss man da sein und die kätzische Missmut auch aushalten. Das hilft zwar nicht 100%, aber ein wenig, bilde ich mir ein.


----------



## Tanny (11. Juni 2015)

Hallo Beate, 



Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich auch keine Lust auf tote und halbtote Vogelküken. Zur Brutzeit stelle ich die Katzenklappe vor Einbruch der Dämmerung so ein, dass Katz zwar rein, aber nicht mehr raus kann.



Ich habe hier die Beobachtungen genau umgekehrt gemacht - und wir geben den Freigänger-Katzenhaltern auch die genau umgegehrte Empfehlung: 

Tagsüber Katze während der Brutzeit der Vögel im Haus lassen und erst deutlich nach Einbruch der Dämmerung 
(wenn bei den Vögeln Ruhe einkehrt) raus lassen und morgens möglichst mit Einbruch des Sonnenaufgangs schon wieder 
rein holen (lässt sich meistens mit Futter und Einwegeinstellung der Katzenklappe recht schnell trainieren).

Die meisten Singvögel sitzen über Nacht still auf dem Nest, da sie tagaktiv sind.
Die Ästlinge sind ebenfalls muxmäuschen still. 
Tagsüber hocken sie im Gebüsch und schreien nach Futter (und können noch nicht wegfliegen). 

Zu dieser Zeit haben die Katzen tagsüber viel leichteres Spiel, als nachts. 
Natürlich können sie auch nachts mal über einen Vogel stolpern, aber wahrscheinlicher ist es nachts, dass sie 
nachtaktive Tiere wie Mäuse oder Ratten wahrnehmen und jagen. 

Da Katzen eher nachtaktive Jäger sind und tagsüber eher schlafen, lässt sich das nach meiner Erfahrung meistens auch noch mit solchen, die "rund um die Uhr Freigang" gewohnt sind recht gut praktizieren. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Wetterleuchten (11. Juni 2015)

Hi Kirstin,

wie gesagt, das sind meine Erfahrungen. Ich kann deine Argumente gut nachvollziehen und wenn ich die mit meinen Beobachtungen vergleiche, ergibt sich für mich, dass man Katzen entweder wochenlang wegsperrt, was sie zweifellos überleben würden. Oder man differenziert nach Jahreszeit und Situation. Meine Katzen z.B. jagen vorzugsweise abends und nachts. Wobei ich das nicht wirklich sicher sagen kann, aber lebende und tote Beute wird vorzugsweise am späten Abend angeschleppt oder man findet morgens beim aufstehen halt die Überreste. Ich habe allerdings keine wirkluche Ahnung, was die tagsüber woanders treiben. Und vielleicht verpasse ich denen wirklich mal für ein paar Tage eine Halsbandkamera.

Und dann kommt es auch auf die Vögel selbst und das Wachstumsstadium an. Am Boden herum hüpfende Ästlinge sind ganz bestimmt tagsüber gefährdeter. Mein Tigerkatze räubert aber vorzugsweise Amselnester in Hecken oder Bodennähe und zwar nachts. Und da denke ich, ist es eher umgegekehrt: wenn die Vögel nachts im Schlaf erwischt werden, sind sie leichte Beute. Tagsüber traue ich einer ausgewachsenen Amsel durchaus eine gewisse Wehrhaftigkeit zu, die ausreichen kann, eine - eigentlich satte- Katze zu vertreiben. Das ist aber nur eine Theorie aufgrund meiner Beobachtungen hier bei mir im und ums Haus.


----------



## Tanny (11. Juni 2015)

Hallo Beate, 


Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Oder man differenziert nach Jahreszeit und Situation.



das sehe ich geanz genau so. 
Machen wir mit unseren Katzen übrigens auch. 
Wenn Ästlinge unterwegs sind oder Brut ausfliegt ist für die 4 Hauskatzen tagsüber totale Ausgangssperre. 
Nach der Brutzeit können sie den Rest des Jahres auch wieder rein und raus, wie sie wollen. 

Der Hofkater, der überhaupt keine Wohung von drinnen kennt, zieht jedes Jahr im Frühjahr in den Stall um (weil auf der Diele und dem Boden des Haupthauses die Vögel brüten) und hat dann auch andere Fütterungszeiten (abends spät  - dann geht er nicht auf Jagd, bevor die Schüssel nicht da war) und nachts sammelt er seine Vorräte fürs Frühstück: die Mäuse und manchmal eine kleine Ratte finden wir in seinem "Futterlager.)
Tagsüber verschläft er dann im Heu. 
Im  Herbst zieht er wieder auf die Diele im Haupthaus um, (damit er mir die Mäuse im Winter fern hält  ) und bekommt morgens und abends Futter (weil er da angesichts der Temperaturen auch mehr Bedarf hat.) 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (11. Juni 2015)

Hallo Michael, 



Michael H schrieb:


> Und Sorry das ich meiner Katze nicht die Krallen und die Zähne ziehen lasse .



...also den Spruch finde ich ziemlich...."platt". 

Meiner Meinung nach ist man, wenn man sich ein Haustier anschafft,  für das Tun seines Tieres verantwortlich.....egal ob Hund oder Katz. 

Ich frag mich, was Du sagen würdest, wenn mein Dackel außerhalb Deines Grundstückes auf öffentlichem Grund Deine Katze 
reißen würde und ich Dir dann sage: 

Sorry das ich meinem Dackel nicht die Krallen und die Zähne ziehen lasse .....
ist halt seine Natur, dass er Katzen jagt...kann ich nicht ändern.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Michael H (11. Juni 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo

Nungut ihr habt recht und ich meine Ruhe .......

An die Mod's , Bitte löscht diesen Thread , für sowas hab ich keinen Nerv ..... Sorry


----------



## Wetterleuchten (11. Juni 2015)

Hey Michael, es geht hier doch nicht um rechthaben. Ich liebe meine Katzen und ich gönne ihnen auch ihr katzengerechtes Leben. Aber ich gönne eben auch Vogeleltern ihr Recht auf wenigstens eine Chance, ihre Jungen groß zu ziehen. Klingt jetzt vielleicht ein bisschen nach Weichei, aber ich hab schlicht keine Lust halbtot gespielte Küken "notzuköpfen", auch wenn ich's trotzdem tu.

Wir Menschen üben eine Menge Druck auf Wildtiere in unserer Umgebung aus und dezimieren deren Lebensräume zunehmend, ok, andere Geschichte. Aber unsere Haus- und Nutztiere, die uns ja lieb und teuer sind, sind eben auch ein Faktor, mit dem wir Wildtieren und ganzen Lebensräumen zusetzen. Da ist es ja eigentlich das mindeste, wenn wir uns dann wenigstens ein paar Gedanken machen, wie wir den Schaden gering halten, meinst nicht?
Das soll jetzt keine moralische Gardinenpredigt sein (für sowas bin ich selbst ja auch eher unempfänglich), eher ein Versuch, die Dinge etwas über den eigenen Tellerrand hinaus zu betrachten.


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Juni 2015)

Hab ich ein Glück das unser Spud einfach zu dumm scheint etwas zu fangen.


----------



## Tinky (12. Juni 2015)

Unserer Katze hat mein Vater vor Jahren auch mal ein Glöckchen-Halsband verpasst weil er es satt hatte, dass sie unregelmäßig Vögel killte...besonders wenn Sie an seinen Nistkästen rumturnte musste ich Angst haben, dass er sie mit Steinwürfen von dort vertreibt 
Es dauerte keine 2 Tage, da hing sie am Baum und strangulierte sich - zum Glück in Sichtweite...
Der Versuch mit dem Halsband war also schnell erledigt.
Danach haben wir kanninchendraht um die Bäume gewickelt und so Art Klebefallen, die man eigentlich an Obsthölzer anbringt.... das hat ganz gut geklappt und jedenfalls die Nistkästen waren vor Ihr sicher.
Ärgerlich bei dem Thema finde ich vor allem, dass die Kätzchen ja nicht töten um zu überleben (wie __ Fischreiher) sondern täglich Ihr Scheba futtern und dennoch die Vögel angehen....


----------



## Tanny (12. Juni 2015)

da gibt es für Nistkästen ganz gute Schutzmöglichkeiten:

http://www.schweglershop.de/shop/index.php?cPath=21_87_90

und

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...bwehr-Spikes-300-cm-1-740-00?ref=searchDetail

die Teile funktionieren sehr gut, um zu verhindern, dass die Katze überhaupt bis zum Nest kommt 

LG
Kirstin

PS Halsband würde ich auch nicht machen, zumal ich von Katzenhaltern schon mehrfach gehört habe, dass die Glöckchen noch nichtmal was bringen, weil die Katzen schnell lernen, sich so zu bewegen, dass sie nicht klingeln.....und ein Nestling oder Ästling könnte trotz Glöckchen nicht wegkommen. 

Mein letzter Hund hätte sich mal fast am Halsband erhängt. Wenn ich nicht direkt neben ihm gestanden hätte, als es geschah, wäre er tot gewesen. 
Darum tragen meine Hunde, wenn sie frei laufen (also praktisch immer) kein Halsband - ausgenommen der Dackel (wegen Glöckchen und Ferntrainer), den ich aber immer im Auge habe.


----------

